# Let's count: August Bombs.



## StogieNinja

I'd be very interested to see how many bombs have gone out in the month of August. I know we were well over 50, and that was prior to the mass destruction of today. So here's what you do: Post how many bombs you've sent, then add that to the previous total to keep a running tally!

So far, I've sent 14 bombs in August.

*0+14=14*


----------



## socalocmatt

ZK sent ∞. So:

∞ + 14 = ∞

Oh... per member. My bad. I think I've only sent out 7 so far.

7 + 14 = 21


----------



## Swany

A measly 2 so 23


----------



## WyldKnyght

23 + 1 = 24


----------



## socalocmatt

Edit: Damn you for your edit and thus making my post useless. :bitchslap: LOL


----------



## David_ESM

24+15=39


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

39 + 0 = 39

Sucks to be broke.


----------



## socalocmatt

Shuckins??? You awake??? LMAO. Ahhh, is there a number large enough?? Oh yea: ∞


----------



## max gas

39 + 2 = 41


----------



## Hannibal

41+3=44

More to follow.


----------



## primetime76

44+7=51

Ron has sent out at least 20...lol


----------



## k-morelli

0 for now but i can't see addresses yet.. but i do have to send a package for the fantasy football league


----------



## Vicini

as of this moment 2 but third will go out today
so 54


----------



## primetime76

k-morelli said:


> 0 for now but i can't see addresses yet.. but i do have to send a package for the fantasy football league


I know that the doll moderator isn't the smartest of the bunch, but I think that even HE can figure out that if you don't post in here you didn't send a bomb this month...not sure that the "I sent 0" is really needed. LMAO


----------



## shuckins

hmmm...
let's see,i've sent:

42 US 
8 canada
3 england
2 australia
21 corona review packages,which contained extra cigars,so they should count as bombs
___
76 total 
+ 54 you guys already counted
___
130 total


----------



## primetime76

Go screw Stacy! LMFAO 76 f*cking bombs?!?!



shuckins said:


> hmmm...
> let's see,i've sent:
> 
> 42 US
> 8 canada
> 3 england
> 2 australia
> 21 corona review packages,which contained extra cigars,so they should count as bombs
> ___
> 76 total
> + 54 you guys already counted
> ___
> 130 total


----------



## WyldKnyght

shuckins said:


> hmmm...
> let's see,i've sent:
> 
> 42 US
> 8 canada
> 3 england
> 2 australia
> 21 corona review packages,which contained extra cigars,so they should count as bombs
> ___
> 76 total
> + 54 you guys already counted
> ___
> 130 total


I'm not one bit surprised that you send more than everyone combined LOL ound:


----------



## k-morelli

76 bombs!! :jaw: you my friend are one hell of a nice guy



shuckins said:


> hmmm...
> let's see,i've sent:
> 
> 42 US
> 8 canada
> 3 england
> 2 australia
> 21 corona review packages,which contained extra cigars,so they should count as bombs
> ___
> 76 total
> + 54 you guys already counted
> ___
> 130 total


----------



## gasdocok

And 6 from me since I'm not sure if my last round was august or July. 

So 136

And you guys realize that Ron has sent more than the rest of us Combined, right?


----------



## Vicini

it's ron


----------



## David_ESM

Hmm... So those new boots are working out well than Ron?


----------



## socalocmatt

Holy crap good sir!!!! Your 2 weeks USPS bill can almost buy a box of BHK!


----------



## StogieNinja

Good gravy... *76?!?! *

Ron, words can't accurately describe what you do to foster generosity and a welcome atmosphere in the Puff community. So, let me just say thank you.


----------



## StogieNinja

gasdocok said:


> And 6 from me since I'm not sure if my last round was august or July.
> 
> So 136
> 
> And you guys realize that Ron has sent more than the rest of us Combined, right?


Yes. Yes we do. Not sure why we're surprised...

Anyways... 136.

-At current tally (and it's still lacking a lot of reports) there have been almost 10 bombs sent every single day this month
-If you assume an average of 5 sticks (and many had a few more than that) there have been over 680 cigars sent.

...and it's only the 15th!

136... who's next?


----------



## stew

As of right now I have not sent any bombs (it's only the middle of August though) but I did send out 1 PIF and I will be a part of the Mass Nuclear Strike.

Also hands down to Ron...you are truely one of the most generous person's I have encountered!!!


----------



## Oldmso54

7 so far
5 going out tomorrow (Phase II Experiment)
1 MAW going out tomorrow (does that count?)


----------



## StogieNinja

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> 136... who's next?





Oldmso54 said:


> 7 so far
> 5 going out tomorrow (Phase II Experiment)
> 1 MAW going out tomorrow (does that count?)


I'm gonna say yes. Just be honest, Shawn. Adding all those together just hurt your head. It's ok, I'm happy do to it for you!

136
+ 7
+ 5
+ 1
*149!*


----------



## Oldmso54

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm gonna say yes. Just be honest, Shawn. Adding all those together just hurt your head. It's ok, I'm happy do to it for you!
> 
> 136
> + 7
> + 5
> + 1
> *149!*


I was going to use a calculator


----------



## quo155

3 + 149 = 152

For now...


----------



## E Dogg

2 + 152 = 154


----------



## carpenter

One for me 

154+1=155


----------



## szyzk

It's been almost two hours since a bomb was posted. That doesn't seem right.

It's a good thing I mailed a little sumthin' sumthin' this morning... Just a little "thank you" to someone who is always incredibly helpful.

9*0*5*3*9*3*0*9*4*7*9*

So that's 156 bomberoonis flying around!


----------



## The Mad Professor

szyzk said:


> It's been almost two hours since a bomb was posted. That doesn't seem right.
> 
> It's a good thing I mailed a little sumthin' sumthin' this morning... Just a little "thank you" to someone who is always incredibly helpful.
> 
> 9*0*5*3*9*3*0*9*4*7*9*
> 
> So that's 156 bomberoonis flying around!


Changed that :lol:. 157 now!


----------



## Wills

The Mad Professor said:


> Changed that :lol:. 157 now!


If you guys put that number into perspective, it's nuts.

If we say that the average number of cigars in each bomb is 5 (lowball), then that means that most likely over 785 sticks have been sent around in a 2 WEEK PERIOD.

At an average of maybe $4 a stick, that's $3140 worth of cigars.

You guys are INSANELY generous, I've never seen a community like this. I can't wait to join in on this craziness. As soon as I build my humidor up a little bit, you'll hear from me!


----------



## nealw6971

158, 159, 160...

Bombed Cigary and Smelvis last week and another unfortunate victim today...

Oh, yeah... 161... sent Shuckins a bomb about August 2.... so, yeah, that counts...


----------



## Zogg

Ive sent 1, cause it was just at the beggining.. but i have moar coming!


so..

162


----------



## shuckins

Wills said:


> As soon as I build my humidor up a little bit, you'll hear from me!


yeah,and as soon as you get a new address,you'll be hearing from me...lol


----------



## Wills

shuckins said:


> yeah,and as soon as you get a new address,you'll be hearing from me...lol


Haha I should be in my new place by the end of the weekend or mid next week at the latest. I'll update with my new address now.

Also, this post has got me incredibly excited!


----------



## Mr_mich

+1 from me is 163

But August isn't over yet :smoke:


----------



## shuckins

my personal record for packages sent in one month is 165.
that included bombs,trades,pifs,maws,splits,and a couple of sales...


----------



## Space Ace

+ my measly 4...makes 167.

I need to man up.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

at 167 bombs with an average of 5 sticks each

thats over 800 cigars given away


----------



## bwhite220

You guys are simply incredible. I can't wait to join this Bombing Fraternity!


----------



## quo155

And...another (out today) 3 + 167 = 170


----------



## VersionX

170 + Add in my 8 from Saturday = 178 total.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

let's see..1 today
there was Sherlock...Starbuck....one private one...one MAW
wait....these are Herfabombs we're talking about..and each Herfabomb is a masterpiece unto itself...unparalleled in artistry and destructive capability...
wait..Starbuck was last month
so,4 right now...but the month is only half over,and I have plans:evil:

so 178+4=182


----------



## szyzk

If we're counting private bombs...

182 + 5 = 187


----------



## max gas

bwhite220 said:


> You guys are simply incredible. I can't wait to join this Bombing Fraternity!


Bomb whenever you want Brandon. There are ways to get addresses for who you would like to bomb. Like ask a BOTL that has access (i.e.- i can look up an address for you if you don't want to wait 90 days)


----------



## Partially Deaf

187 + 15 = 202


----------



## socalocmatt

Dan is insane... just sayin.


----------



## gasdocok

max gas said:


> Bomb whenever you want Brandon. There are ways to get addresses for who you would like to bomb. Like ask a BOTL that has access (i.e.- i can look up an address for you if you don't want to wait 90 days)


this would be a violation of the puff rules. just sayin...


----------



## Wills

gasdocok said:


> this would be a violation of the puff rules. just sayin...


I personally would hope that this wouldn't happen to be honest.

The right to see someone's address should be earned over time. A lot of bad things can come if this information gets in the wrong hands.


----------



## socalocmatt

gasdocok said:


> this would be a violation of the puff rules. just sayin...


You can always ask Herf N Turf who is the "Keeper of the Rolodex".


----------



## StogieNinja

socalocmatt said:


> Dan is insane... just sayin.


Truth.



Partially Deaf said:


> 187 + 15 = 202


Wow. We're already to 202. And I know there's still a number of folks who haven't reported!

Also... 15?! DAN! MAD PROPS! You and David are tied for "not nearly as many as Shuckins", but excluding the man, the legend, you guys are tied for most bombs so far in August!


----------



## gasdocok

crap, am I going to have to send out 10 more just to be at 16?


----------



## E Dogg

Wait, are PIF's counting? If so you can add one more to that list. 

I don't want to add it to the total if they're not counting....I was thinking just regular bombs.


----------



## StogieNinja

I'm only counting bombs.


----------



## StogieNinja

gasdocok said:


> crap, am I going to have to send out 10 more just to be at 16?


Well yeah, but then I'll just send 3 more and be at 17. Then David will send 3 more and be at 18. Then Shuckins will just destroy the whole planet.

Do you really want that burden on your conscience?


----------



## Cigar Noob

Wills said:


> I personally would hope that this wouldn't happen to be honest.
> 
> The right to see someone's address should be earned over time. A lot of bad things can come if this information gets in the wrong hands.


I've seen several noobs fresher than I bombing people so they seem to be freely giving them out. Maybe I'm one of the few patiently waiting. If we are bending some rules... why doesn't someone open the forbidden door for me already? :ask:


----------



## bwhite220

max gas said:


> Bomb whenever you want Brandon. There are ways to get addresses for who you would like to bomb. Like ask a BOTL that has access (i.e.- i can look up an address for you if you don't want to wait 90 days)


As others have stated, that's against the rules but my main reason for not bombing yet is that I am waiting on the finger baggies and humi pillows to arrive so I can properly do it. By the time they get here, I should be able to go.


----------



## shuckins

i got hit with 3 bombs today!

so let's make it +5

9405 5036 9930 0192 8727 98
9405 5036 9930 0192 8728 04
9405 5036 9930 0192 8728 11
9405 5036 9930 0192 8728 35
9405 5036 9930 0192 8728 42


----------



## StogieNinja

Hit with three, only sending outt five? Ron, you slowing down? 

202+5=207!


----------



## RGraphics

I sent out 6 today.

207+6=213


----------



## the_brain

+4 from me, and more this week.

213+4=217


----------



## smelvis

Well if I can find the energy I might throw in 20/25 we'll see if I can do it.


----------



## Zogg

smelvis said:


> Well if I can find the energy I might throw in 20/25 we'll see if I can do it.


25?!?!

:yield:

As for getting the addresses of people, i think he meant talking to herf n terf who has the rolodex.

Or asking people directly. I was bombed by partially deaf because he straight out asked me for my address and nobody else's, just to clarify



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hit with three, only sending outt five? Ron, you slowing down?
> 
> 202+5=207!


maybe they're cluster bombs..


----------



## smelvis

Personally I have dozens of target address's so if your talking about me I'm covered. I don't need no stinking Rolodex :biggrin: :nod: :tea:


----------



## ShortFuse

I have 3 cigar bombs that have been reported, a fourth that was delivered and not reported. Plus an equipment type bomb that went to DavidESM. I dont know if thats counted as 3 or 3.5? Either way you can add them. About to drop some more once I get some mail here. Oh and I figure I'll be posting some reports here for bombs that hit me. (I did run my mouth some while I was home)


----------



## StogieNinja

RGraphics said:


> I sent out 6 today.
> 
> 207+6=213


 :thumbs:



tke743 said:


> +4 from me, and more this week.
> 
> 213+4=217


 :cheer:



smelvis said:


> Well if I can find the energy I might throw in 20/25 we'll see if I can do it.


:shock: Dave, with all you got goin on with the upcoming troop raffle, you honestly do enough for the community here!



ShortFuse said:


> I have 3 cigar bombs that have been reported, a fourth that was delivered and not reported. Plus an equipment type bomb that went to DavidESM. I dont know if thats counted as 3 or 3.5? Either way you can add them. About to drop some more once I get some mail here. Oh and I figure I'll be posting some reports here for bombs that hit me. (I did run my mouth some while I was home)


Thom, were counting every bomb sent, regardless of if the recipient reports. So I'm putting you down for 5!

217+5=222!!


----------



## shuckins

222+3=225

9405 5036 9930 0194 0776 65
9405 5036 9930 0194 0776 96
9405 5036 9930 0194 0777 02


----------



## sweater88

I totally forgot I sent 1 small bomb to canada for a brother in need in Canada...forgot because he posted pics in another section. So stoked to be in this thread!!!!! Can't wait until I can send more and hang out at the grown up table!!!!

225+1=226


----------



## primetime76

One more for me today!



sweater88 said:


> I totally forgot I sent 1 small bomb to canada for a brother in need in Canada...forgot because he posted pics in another section. So stoked to be in this thread!!!!! Can't wait until I can send more and hang out at the grown up table!!!!
> 
> 225+1=226


----------



## StogieNinja

primetime76 said:


> one more for me today!


226 + 1 = *227!!!*


----------



## shuckins

227 + 4 = 231

9405 5036 9930 0195 1493 16
9405 5036 9930 0195 1493 30
9405 5036 9930 0195 1493 54
9405 5036 9930 0195 1493 61


----------



## gasdocok

ok, does anyone else see a pattern here? 
Shuckins has a post on every page of this thread with multiple launch codes attached.

Ron, you are a maniac!

Also, I hope you enjoy that TAA padron anny. I bought one for myself too and am planning on smoking it next friday. Am excited to try it. if you smoke it before then lemme know how it is.


EDIT: Hmm. just noticed that I blew by 500 posts without much fanfare. Guess I'll have to wait for 1000 before I do a contest.


----------



## the_brain

gasdocok said:


> ok, does anyone else see a pattern here?


Does Shuckins own a DC random number generator? My god if all of those launch codes are real... Oh wait, they are....:sl



gasdocok said:


> EDIT: Hmm. just noticed that I blew by 500 posts without much fanfare. Guess I'll have to wait for 1000 before I do a contest.


Congratulations on the 500.


----------



## sweater88

i haven't been around very long but I can tell you they are for real! I have said it before and I wil say it again...He is a straight up cold blooded assassin...


----------



## the_brain

sweater88 said:


> i haven't been around very long but I can tell you they are for real! I have said it before and I wil say it again...He is a straight up cold blooded assassin...


Trust me I know they are real, just admiring the overkill.


----------



## StogieNinja

sweater88 said:


> I have said it before and I wil say it again...He is a straight up cold blooded assassin...


Your mother been tellin you stories about me again?


----------



## Cigar Noob

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Your mother been tellin you stories about me again?


He was talking about zilla, giant freak lizards are cold blooding. Ninja's are neutral blooded... that way they can blend in even when someone busts out the infrared.... :spy:


----------



## sweater88

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Your mother been tellin you stories about me again?


yes I saw Braveheart on HBO last weekend too :tongue1:


----------



## shuckins

well,i don't know,how about another 5?

231 + 5 = 236

9405 5036 9930 0196 2926 53
9405 5036 9930 0196 2926 60
9405 5036 9930 0196 2926 77
9405 5036 9930 0196 2926 84
9405 5036 9930 0196 2926 91


----------



## StogieNinja

Ron, sir... You are the man.


----------



## shuckins

236 + 7 = 243

9405 5036 9930 0196 6020 94
9405 5036 9930 0196 6021 17
9405 5036 9930 0196 6021 24
9405 5036 9930 0196 6021 48
9405 5036 9930 0196 6021 55
9405 5036 9930 0196 6021 62
9405 5036 9930 0196 6021 00

and i think that's 100 for the month...lol


----------



## primetime76

shuckins said:


> 236 + 7 = 243
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0196 6020 94
> 9405 5036 9930 0196 6021 17
> 9405 5036 9930 0196 6021 24
> 9405 5036 9930 0196 6021 48
> 9405 5036 9930 0196 6021 55
> 9405 5036 9930 0196 6021 62
> 9405 5036 9930 0196 6021 00
> 
> and i think that's 100 for the month...lol


100?!?! :jaw: THAT is pure insanity....


----------



## k-morelli

thank god that there's only 9 days left in this month.. hopefully there's a light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## WyldKnyght

k-morelli said:


> thank god that there's only 9 days left in this month.. hopefully there's a light at the end of the tunnel


Don't hold your breath Kyle, I've been thinking that since March LOL ainkiller:


----------



## nealw6971

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ron, sir... You are the man.


Actually, I think we might even be able to say...

Ron... you da' bomb!


----------



## ShawnBC

243 + 3 = 246

Dropped 3 bombs to the Post Office last week but forgot to write it in this post!


----------



## Oldmso54

2 from me today
246 + 2 = 248


----------



## StogieNinja

shuckins said:


> and i think that's 100 for the month...lol


*100?!?!* :shock: That's _insanity_! Ron, you are one incredible BotL.

You are, quite literally, the bomb.


----------



## Oldmso54

shuckins said:


> 236 + 7 = 243
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0196 6020 94
> 9405 5036 9930 0196 6021 17
> 9405 5036 9930 0196 6021 24
> 9405 5036 9930 0196 6021 48
> 9405 5036 9930 0196 6021 55
> 9405 5036 9930 0196 6021 62
> 9405 5036 9930 0196 6021 00
> 
> _and i think that's 100 for the month_...lol


:jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw:


----------



## Mr_mich

Sent two more out this morning

248+2=250


----------



## the_brain

Another 5

250 + 5 = 255


----------



## StogieNinja

Wow. 250 bombs.

-*We've sent a bomb almost every other hour for the entire month*.
-over *10 bombs per day*.
-there have been at least *2000 *sticks given away.
-At an average MSRP of $4 a stick, that's over $8,000 in cigars freely given to BotLs so far just this month! If you look at some/most of the bombs, many of the sticks are over that, so I'm guessing the number is more like *$10,000* in cigars given away.
-*Ron himself has averaged just under 5 bombs... per day.*

What a freaking awesome community!!!


----------



## Cigar Noob

the_brain said:


> Another 5
> 
> 250 + 5 = 255


+1 = 256

(this may hit 350-400 which is insane)


----------



## WyldKnyght

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wow. 250 bombs.
> 
> -*We've sent a bomb almost every other hour for the entire month*.
> -over *10 bombs per day*.
> -there have been at least *2000 *sticks given away.
> -At an average MSRP of $4 a stick, that's over $8,000 in cigars freely given to BotLs so far just this month! If you look at some/most of the bombs, many of the sticks are over that, so I'm guessing the number is more like *$10,000* in cigars given away.
> -*Ron himself has averaged just under 5 bombs... per day.*
> 
> What a freaking awesome community!!!


Well when you put it that way....

I have to agree with you, damn that was hard to say LOL :rotfl: :madgrin:


----------



## primetime76

Cigar Noob said:


> +1 = 256
> 
> (this may hit 350-400 which is insane)


Dude...250+ is insane...never mind 300+


----------



## Cigar Noob

primetime76 said:


> Dude...250+ is insane...never mind 300+


let me clarify, 350-400 is _über _insane.


----------



## sweater88

+1=257


----------



## ShortFuse

257+1=258

You can thank my wife and daughter for the last one! They found somebody's address on an old flat rate box by my desk and refilled it and sent it back to them! I'm curious who its to, and what she put in it! 

Its the double blind bomb!


----------



## gasdocok

I wonder how much effect this post had on the bomb count. This month has seemed more active than normal, but never counted before. Perhaps people are sending more just so they can post some numbers on this thread.

Anyway, just pondering at midnight over here. The end result is the same, lots of VERY generous brothers and sisters trying to bring a little happiness into the lives of others.

Thanks to all!


----------



## Zogg

Well we went up over 100 easily with people just saying what theyd done before this thread, and it was only half way into the month, so i wouldnt imagine this thread contributed *too* much (Im sure a little)

Personally, i have a few more to send out by the end of the month, i was hit with like 4 bombs this month, you guys are crazy i swear..


----------



## the_brain

+16

258 + 16 = 274


----------



## StogieNinja

Wow! 16? Nicely done, Ian!


----------



## the_brain

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wow! 16? Nicely done, Ian!


Takes a large number of bombs to try to take over the world!!!


----------



## socalocmatt

+3

274+3=277


----------



## quo155

+1 more today...

*278*


----------



## shuckins

+5 = 283

a couple of newbies:
9405 5036 9930 0198 4662 36
9405 5036 9930 0198 4662 05

one to canada
one to an apo

and the one you will be telling your grandkids about.
the pudding bomb:
0309 1140 0000 0502 0661


----------



## StogieNinja

Er... The what?!


----------



## quo155

shuckins said:


> and the one you will be telling your grandkids about.
> the pudding bomb:
> 0309 1140 0000 0502 0661


Ruh Roe! :fencing:


----------



## the_brain

+2

283 + 2= 285


----------



## VersionX

285 + 1 = 286


----------



## the_brain

+3

286 + 3 = 289


----------



## socalocmatt

shuckins said:


> and the one you will be telling your grandkids about.
> the pudding bomb:
> 0309 1140 0000 0502 0661





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Er... The what?!


Pudding bomb?:


----------



## astripp

9405 5036 9930 0198 0607 55


----------



## StogieNinja

astripp said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0198 0607 55


*290!* 10 more to 300!!!


----------



## the_brain

And +2

290 + 2 = 292


----------



## jeepersjeep

I'm not a badass, like all yall. Only 1 lol.
So 4+1=5

Go ahead and laugh.


----------



## David_ESM

jeepersjeep said:


> I'm not a badass, like all yall. Only 1 lol.
> So 4+1=5
> 
> Go ahead and laugh.


Volume is flashy and all, but every single package sent really is what makes this place the incredible group of guys it is. Thanks for contributing. :thumb:


----------



## bcannon87

Add 1 so:
292+1=293


----------



## Cigar Noob

jeepersjeep said:


> I'm not a badass, like all yall. Only 1 lol.
> So 4+1=5
> 
> Go ahead and laugh.


I've got one out too. I'm gonna give us the benefit of the doubt and say we are badasses too. :high5:

Not sure where your math came from but I think your 1 was left out b/c it wasn't added to the going number. I think we should have *294 *at this point, can someone confirm?


----------



## Dizzy

Got my first one in the mail today... Waiting for detonation

294+1=295

There are 7 more days... Lets hit 300!


----------



## Zogg

+1 sent one out today! 296!


----------



## Mr_mich

296+1 = 297

Sent one out this morning


----------



## AlanP

got hit by Shuckins today.


----------



## quo155

+1 = 298

03103490000151155325


----------



## yourtwiztidph8

+1 = 299 Shuckins hit me!:hat:


----------



## StogieNinja

+1 = 300!!!!!

Edit: Blake, were tracking what's been sent, so the one you got from Ron has already been counted. Guess I gotta send another one!!!

298 +1 + another 1 = 300!!!!!


----------



## shuckins

i sent out 3 today...303


----------



## Wills

300 bombs...

you guys are just plain beasts, no other way to describe it.


----------



## quo155

Wills said:


> 300 bombs...
> 
> you guys are just plain beasts, no other way to describe it.


NO! 303!!!


----------



## Dizzy

shuckins said:


> i sent out 3 today...303


Doesn't that bring your total to around 75 now? :jaw:
YOU SIR ARE AN ANIMAL!!!


----------



## yourtwiztidph8

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> +1 = 300!!!!!
> 
> Edit: Blake, were tracking what's been sent, so the one you got from Ron has already been counted. Guess I gotta send another one!!!
> 
> 298 +1 + another 1 = 300!!!!!


Sorry bout that my bad:thumb:


----------



## StogieNinja

He's over 100 just this month.


----------



## StogieNinja

Also... There were roughly 40 Puffers who posted the bombs sent in this thread. Ron sent over 1/3. That means that twenty men send less that Ron!


----------



## yourtwiztidph8

shuckins said:


> i sent out 3 today...303


And you sir are my hero! :attention:


----------



## Danfish98

303+1=304
Ron does your local post office ever wonder what the hell you're shipping all over the planet? Absolutely amazing what you do for the community brother!


----------



## astripp

He spends more in postage than I do on cigars.


----------



## Dizzy

astripp said:


> He spends more in postage than I do on cigars.


He sent over 100 bombs and I don't even have 100 cigars. HAHA... Truly an awesome BOTL who gives more to this community than he ever wants in return. Which is why that massive coordinated Nuclear attack was awesome to see Ron hit with!


----------



## Zogg

yourtwiztidph8 said:


> +1 = 299 Shuckins hit me!:hat:


shuckins has been keeping track in this thread of his totals, so i would assume we're -1 now? so 302?


----------



## Danfish98

Zogg said:


> shuckins has been keeping track in this thread of his totals, so i would assume we're -1 now? so 302?


304-1=303 so we're at 303 now.


----------



## StogieNinja

Zogg said:


> shuckins has been keeping track in this thread of his totals, so i would assume we're -1 now? so 302?


Nope. After I saw that, I decided to send two...



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> +1 = 300!!!!!
> 
> Edit: Blake, were tracking what's been sent, so the one you got from Ron has already been counted. Guess I gotta send another one!!!
> 
> 298 +1 + another 1 = 300!!!!!


So we don't need to subtract one, I took care of 299 and 300. *We're at 304!*


----------



## Mr. Dave

I sent one today. 305!


----------



## Zogg

this is rediculous.


----------



## Sarge

not sure if everyone posted up for Nuclear Strike 3 but there's 30 just for that.... in addition to my NS Bomb I also dropped a frag this week.


----------



## StogieNinja

Sarge, a lot of us did post that one. I'm adding two for you though!

305 + 2 = 307!


----------



## shuckins

another 4 from me today...311


----------



## E Dogg

^^^this guy's crazy^^^


----------



## ShortFuse

311+1=312 I was bombed by 5point0 (tony) and haven't put a bomb report up for it yet. I searched the thread to see if he posted it as outgoing and I didn't see it.

So we now stand at 312ish.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

okay....put me down for 2 more..1 for the Nuclear Strike...and one mini-bomb that I added to a trade....

so that makes ummmmmmmm...314


----------



## shuckins

just sent another 4...318


----------



## E Dogg

shuckins said:


> just sent another 4...318


:drum:


----------



## the_brain

Plus 1
319


----------



## StogieNinja

319... and with two more days to go!

what an insane month!


----------



## sligub

319+2(from the start of the month) +1(today) = 322


----------



## dacken

All that can be said is "DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## shuckins

+3 = 325

one of 'em is headed to canada...


----------



## k-morelli

Only a couple more days left to cap this insane month off.. hopefully September offers some relief to the mailboxes of the members


----------



## Oldmso54

12 today
325 + 12 = 337


----------



## StogieNinja

Oldmso54 said:


> 12 today
> 325 + 12 = 337


Holy moses...! Nice work, for a senile llama! Boys, I think we're gonna hit the 350 mark!!!


----------



## Oldmso54

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Holy moses...! *Nice work, for a senile llama!* Boys, I think we're gonna hit the 350 mark!!!


I was going to let you do the math for me but I was able to use my 4 hoofs to add it up.


----------



## StogieNinja

Oldmso54 said:


> I was going to let you do the math for me but I was able to use my 4 hoofs to add it up.


:clap2: Atta boy, llama!

That cracked me up.


----------



## Cigar Noob

I am gonna help get to 350 if I can. Don't have a target in the sights, or anything packaged up but I'll post when something goes out. This is awesome guys all of the bombers (big and small) deserve a massive pat on the back. We've got 2 more days, let's close out just as strongly as the month started!


----------



## Shibby

I cant believe so much has happened this month haha! Basically i went off to college so i havent been on puff as much as usual.. I usually log on for like 10-20 min a day, but its not enough time to check out all the bombs goin out


----------



## StogieNinja

Cigar Noob said:


> This is awesome guys all of the bombers (big and small) deserve a massive pat on the back. We've got 2 more days, let's close out just as strongly as the month started!


Hear hear! :dude:


----------



## Zogg

Shibby said:


> I cant believe so much has happened this month haha! Basically i went off to college so i havent been on puff as much as usual.. I usually log on for like 10-20 min a day, but its not enough time to check out all the bombs goin out


eh it happens its your freshman year, once everything settles down and youre in a "normal" routine youll be back to going on puff during class in no time.

what else is there to do during 4 hour labs? XD


----------



## fanman1

i sent one a while back but hve never red this thread, oh well add one to the count! and i want to har from you when you get it


----------



## Zogg

fanman1 said:


> i sent one a while back but hve never red this thread, oh well add one to the count! and i want to har from you when you get it


so now we're at 328!


----------



## Cigar Noob

+1 = 329!!! 

9405 5036 9930 0205 0997 85 

Sprize!!1!


----------



## shuckins

3 more sent today...332


----------



## fanman1

+1 333 must be lucky


----------



## dahu

+1 (lands tomorrow) = 334


----------



## Rock31

I sent 5.


----------



## WyldKnyght

+1 = 340 (I'm bombing another co-worker today)


----------



## castaweb

+2 = 342 I bombed a co-worker and my girlfriends friends husband. He is usually a machine made cigar guy so this could be fun.


----------



## dahu

if we are counting bombs off of Puff, then +3 more = 345


----------



## Cigar Noob

WyldKnyght said:


> +1 = 340 (I'm bombing another co-worker today)





castaweb said:


> +2 = 342 I bombed a co-worker and my girlfriends friends husband. He is usually a machine made cigar guy so this could be fun.





dahu said:


> if we are counting bombs off of Puff, then +3 more = 345


I don't think everyone is counting bombs off of Puff. I think we are probably still at 339 for Puff, but I could be wrong.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Let's just count Puff bombs. Total = 339!*


----------



## ProbateGeek

Oops - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297697-august-poem.html#post3361390

339 + 5 = *344*

:ss


----------



## shuckins

+4 = 348

i think that brings my total to 126 for the month...lol


----------



## StogieNinja

So Ron sends about a third of all bombs sent on Puff.com. Average of around 4 per day, no big deal....

*HOLY MOSES, MAN! That's amazing!*

Now, who's gonna take care of #349 and the big #350?!?!


----------



## castaweb

Dropping 2 off at the post office tonight. 

+2=350


----------



## ProbateGeek

castaweb said:


> Dropping 2 off at the post office tonight.
> 
> +2=*350*


Wow, wow, wow. Big month!


----------



## StogieNinja

castaweb said:


> Dropping 2 off at the post office tonight.
> 
> +2=350


*Blue!!! You my boy, Blue!!!*

Well, ladies and gentlemen... we did it! Thanks 34% to Ron, and 66% to the rest of us, we hit 350 bombs. Well over *two thousand sticks *were given away. If on average those sticks cost $5, and a lot were sent well above that, *we gave away $10,000 in cigars to fellow BotLs*! An additional *$2000 was spent on postage alone*, if you assume a $5.90 rate for Priority + DC. Some of those were first class, but others were well in excess of the $5.90 rate - like Ron's $35 box to Dave 

What a month! Kudos to all of you!


----------



## Shibby

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> *Blue!!! You my boy, Blue!!!*
> 
> Well, ladies and gentlemen... we did it! Thanks 34% to Ron, and 66% to the rest of us, we hit 350 bombs. Well over *two thousand sticks *were given away. If on average those sticks cost $5, and a lot were sent well above that, *we gave away $10,000 in cigars to fellow BotLs*! An additional *$2000 was spent on postage alone*, if you assume a $5.90 rate for Priority + DC. Some of those were first class, but others were well in excess of the $5.90 rate - like Ron's $35 box to Dave
> 
> What a month! Kudos to all of you!


Now thats just insane! If September tops this, i might have to do something drastic.


----------

